# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La mayor presa del Leitzaran se derribará para permitir el paso de los peces

## sergi1907

Mar, 16/08/2011

El Diario Vasco
La presa de Inturia, levantada en el valle del Leitzaran a comienzos del siglo pasado, será derribada el próximo año. No se trata de un azud cualquiera: es el más grande de Gipuzkoa y, a su manera, resulta bello tanto por sus instalaciones como por el remanso que genera río arriba. La demolición tiene como finalidad permeabilizar el cauce para favorecer la fauna piscícola, con el objetivo primordial de propiciar la reproducción de los salmones. 

 La Diputación inició hace dos décadas una campaña para eliminar obstáculos en las cuencas guipuzcoanas. La tradición ferrona del territorio, la labor de los molinos y las posteriores centrales hidroeléctricas han sembrado nuestros ríos de presas. Estas infraestructuras, auténticas murallas en los cauces, se han convertido en uno de los principales impedimentos para la vida piscícola. 

 La institución foral ha ido 'perforando' los azudes mediante la construcción de escalas y canales que permiten a los salmones y otras especies salvar estas barreras. Sin embargo, en ocasiones la dimensión obliga a su demolición. Es el caso de Inturia. 

 El azud sorprende en la espesura del valle con una extraña belleza. Esta potente obra hidráulica emerge en medio de una vegetación salvaje. La pared de la presa, en planta curva, tiene 60 metros de largo, con una altura de 12. El agua se precipita formando una ruidosa cascada. El muro presenta la particularidad de no ser liso, sino escalonado, de forma que la lámina de agua se ondula mientras resbala a su reencuentro con el río. 

 La superficie inundada se estima en 70.500 metros cúbicos. El remanso creado aguas arriba supera los 1.400 metros de longitud. 

 La presa se utilizó como embalse de regulación para la central hidroeléctrica de Bertxin, situada un kilómetro aguas abajo. Su demolición no repercutirá en la central, dado que las condiciones hidrodinámicas serán prácticamente iguales cuando desaparezca el embalse. De hecho, en la actualidad no existe una concesión específica para éste. 

 La conservación del azud es aceptable, debido a las reparaciones efectuadas por el Ayuntamiento de Andoain tras los destrozos ocasionados por la riada de 1983. Dispone de tres desagües de fondo. Dos de ellos no funcionan y el tercero hace tiempo que no se utiliza, así que lo más probable es que también se encuentre colmatado. 

 Los técnicos señalan que el gran tamaño de la infraestructura y la poca viabilidad en cuanto al resultado de otras opciones, como escala de peces o rampa, recomienda la demolición completa. Ésta se propone en cuatro fases, con el fin de favorecer una progresiva adaptación del río a sus nuevas condiciones. El derribo escalonado también se recomienda ante el gran volumen de sedimentos acumulados, aproximadamente 236.000 metros cúbicos. 

 Los especialistas señalan que la desaparición del azud originará efectos medioambientales positivos. Entre estos destaca la mejora de la «potencialidad del hábitat» para el salmón. La especie se está reintroduciendo con ejemplares adultos que entran en el Oria. A su vez, favorecerá el hábitat fluvial de las especies existentes en el río: trucha, loina, barbo, ezkailu, anguila, pez rojo y locha. 

 También será beneficioso para el martín pescador y el mirlo acuático, así como para el visón europeo y el desmán del Pirineo. 

 La demolición repercutirá en la calidad del agua, al tiempo que incrementará la velocidad de la corriente, la temperatura y favorecerá la naturalización del cauce. 

 El proyecto se encuentra en fase de exposición pública. Las obras, que tendrán un coste de 212.000 euros, se iniciarán el próximo año. 

 Algunos estudiosos del valle del Leitzaran, como Xabier Cabezón, ha alertado de que la demolición podría afectar a los restos hidráulicos de la ferrería de Inturia, como el canal que áun se conserva. 

 La propia Diputación, en un informe redactado en 2009, recoge una advertencia de la dirección de Patrimonio Cultural del Gobierno Vasco en el mismo sentido. 

 El Ejecutivo autónomo recordaba a la institución foral que Inturia se incluye dentro de los elementos integrantes de la central hidroeléctrica de Bertxin, «elemento de interés cultural notable, por lo que es recomendable que las obras que se realicen respeten su volumetría, imagen exterior y distribución estructural básica». 

 No obstante, añade que en aquellos casos excepcionales en los que por razones de interés público o utilidad social no sea posible la conservación del elementos, se recomienda la realización de un estudio completo del mismo. 

 Por su parte, la dirección de Biodiversidad del Gobierno Vasco consideró que la demolición «supondrá una mejora indiscutible del ecosistema fluvial y favorecerá la recuperación y conservación» de diversas especies, entre las que cita la nutria común. ellos en una monografía. 

 La cuarta intervención tendrá lugar en la cuenca del Urola, en el arroyo Altzolara (Aizarnazabal). Se prevé instalar una rampa en el azud de Bengoetxe. Éste presenta una altura de 3,7 metros, totalmente infranqueable para los peces. Tiene un interés cultural, así que no puede ser demolido. Se ha optado por construir una rampa de escollera de 51 metros de largo y una pendiente del 7%, con un presupuesto de 131.000 euros.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/92575

----------


## ben-amar

La verdad es que no se si esta presa permitiria una escala para peces. No dudo de que con su demolicionse recuperara calidad en las aguas y dara vida a nuevas especies reintroducidas pero no deja de ser una lastima que se pierda este azud.
Algunos datos sobre el y el embalse en este enlace:
http://www.leitzaran.net/varios/presa-inturia.html
Y sobre la central que alimentaba:
http://www.leitzaran.net/centrales/lizarkola.html

----------


## jlois

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Ben-Amar, el enclave es fantástico y la presa está casi integrada en dicho entorno. Quizás se podrían buscar otras alternativas para lograr esos objetivos que desean alcanzar con la voladura del azud sin llegar a echarlo abajo.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo tampoco entiendo que la solución sea tirarlo.

Por las imágenes que vemos gracias a Ben-amar es un sitio precioso y totalmente integrado, quizás se podría buscar una solución menos drástica.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y si lo echan abajo, no creará una ola que arrasará el valle? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y si lo echan abajo, no creará una ola que arrasará el valle?


Sólo si lo echan abajo lleno.

Seguramente, antes de la demolición lo vaciarán, por uno u otro medio. Además, si está colmatado, los propios lodos evitarán la ola, al desplazarse mucho más lento que el agua.

----------

